# Fly Tying



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I usually tye flies each winter, enough to last all summer, but this year i've taken up another hobby. I was wondering what you guys were tying? I need to get motivated, maybe you could post a pic??


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

i got all the stuff but have never sat down to tie. i need motivation too.


----------

